# Fresh D&D Campaign



## Luke Planewalker (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking for a fresh game? I will be DMing a monthly D&D campaign on weekends. The campaign will take place in a homebrew world where diplomacy is needed to solve problems and make allies, but the evil that hunts the heroes will only stop at the point of a sword.

We will be using 3.5 rules, with tweaks for options and simplicity. New players and old alike are welcome; all that I require is a commitment to participation in the game. We will play at my home in Queens, conveniently located a 5 minute walk from the Roosevelt Avenue/Jackson Heights subway stop. If interested, write to Not_My_Father@yahoo.com.


----------



## Luke Planewalker (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bump*

The game could use a couple more players.


----------

